# Do they binky only when happy?



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 21, 2013)

As asked above, do rabbits only binky when they are happy/ joyful? The reason I'm asking is because it seems to me that there have been a few occasions that Sophie may be binkying for other reasons. The first one is if they are tickled. I posted a thread about tickling Sophie with a feather. When I brushed the feather up her nose she jumped into the air. The other time in question happened today. She was on the couch. She did a binky. The weird part comes next. I had my hand under the blanket and I was moving my hand and making scratching noises. Sophie lunged forward quickly to investigate with the insides of her ears forward. I made the blanket wiggle again and she did a binky then jumped off the couch and started racing around like a wild woman! Like seriously, she's so awesomely strange! I thought maybe she binkied out of curious excitement? Or was she ticked off? Or does tickling and making a blanket wiggle make her happy? Lol


----------



## Azerane (Jun 21, 2013)

I've never seen a rabbit binky when mad. Usually they just storm off. But yes, usually only when happy . Some rabbits binky more than others though, Bandit has plenty of space in the laundry but he never really binkies in there, only when I let him out. Even then, sometimes he just doesn't feel like it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

I've never seen a rabbit binky when angry either. They usually run off or flick their feet at you. Yes, I think they do it only when they are happy. Like Azerane said, some bunnies binky more than others. My Ash binkies a ton when I let him out on the porch or in the house. He also binkies and headflicks when I come to see him in his pen.


----------



## majorv (Jun 21, 2013)

You can't really say that rabbits only binky when they're happy. Sometimes they just do it because. Ours will act like they have a bee in their bonnet and binky in their cage several times while doing the bunny 500. I don't know if they have a scratch they can't itch or what.


----------



## minmelethuireb (Jun 21, 2013)

My rabbits binky when they get excited to be out to play. Maybe playing with you just makes her happy/excited!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jun 21, 2013)

So what does it mean if after I tickle her face with a feather, she binkies but then right after that she bites the feather? I have video of her doing this now but when I upload the video it's upside down....didn't want to post it like that.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 22, 2013)

Our's do seem to be pretty happy when they do it.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jul 8, 2013)

A few days ago I bought Sophie a new coir fibre mat for her to dig at outside of her condo. I placed her plastic igloo on top of it and she just went WILD! She's been digging herself a burrow which I'm finding very fascinating to watch. In the middle of digging yesterday she suddenly stopped, then did the highest binky straight up in the air I've ever seen her do!! Then she just went back to digging lol. What fun!


----------

